# Jasper doodle 10 months :)



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My little cutie pie, cuddle monster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

And some more 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's adorable! He seems so tiny!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Jasper is such a little cutie.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's 13 inches to the shoulder, his mummy was only a small show cocker! He's going through a monkey phase, so I'm glad he's not much bigger! It's like having a toddler, he's into everything...lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love your boy


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jasper had grown into a handsome little man. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jasper is lovely....Max says happy 10month birthday Jasper Bro!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I love Jasper's little face! Gorgeous boy  seems crazy that Tilly is already over 14 inches at less than 5 months - jasper is a nice petite boy 

We used to have that nice spotty PAH bed.... It got shredded  

Xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, the only things jasper shreds are his toys and shoe laces thankfully  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och he's just delicious 

Happy 10months Jasper arty2:arty2:arty2:

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh, Jasper growing up, what a little poppet.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

He looks so innocent playing nicely with his toy. He's gorgeous x x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aghhhhhh looks are deceptive! He's been a monster tonight! I think he's having another growth spurt! Eating three meals a day again and being very mischievous. It happens every time he grows a bit more, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Aghhhhhh looks are deceptive! He's been a monster tonight! I think he's having another growth spurt! Eating three meals a day again and being very mischievous. It happens every time he grows a bit more, lol


Glad i'm not only one! Samson has suddenly turned into a right cheeky monster! You can see him looking around for things to be naughty with! I wonder if it's because he's having a growth spurt? I've not really thought of that before. Samson is nearly 9 months now and Jasper really reminds me of him. They look very similar.
Anything left within his reach at the moment is likely to be shredded. I'm having to make sure kids school books are well out of way! Also such a lot of attention barking!!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It must be a naughty phase, lol! Monkeys  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mmmmaaaaaaawwwwwwww


----------

